# Age Thread 2012



## BRN (Apr 17, 2012)

I figured 2011 is slightly out of date, eh?

Since we're all going to die in a couple of months, it's well worth recording our final ages, for prosperity, when an intelligent civilisation discovers the ruins of our planet or when life re-emerges from the depths at which it survived and becomes intelligent enough to translate binary.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2012)

We're all dying, so I voted dying.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> We're all dying, so I voted dying.



I get it. Nicely done.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 17, 2012)

By the time the End of the World comes around, I'll just be 19. Shame that I should die so young.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2012)

Aw shit, I missed the Dying option.

Also, 19 *weeps* I miss being 18


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 17, 2012)

Why didnt I click the dying option? 18 by the supposed "end of the word" date prescribed by the OP.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Apr 17, 2012)

15 here, will be 16 later this year.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll still be 19.


----------



## Viridis (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll be turning 20 come July.  

Still not old enough to legally drink, but old enough to take a class on alcohol production!


----------



## Onnes (Apr 17, 2012)

Only this forum could make me feel old at the age of 24.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 17, 2012)

17, going on 18 right here.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm dead.
If you cannot see the irony in this post, consult your optician for further information. :v


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> I figured 2011 is slightly out of date, eh?
> 
> Since we're all going to die in a couple of months, it's well worth recording our final ages, for prosperity, when an intelligent civilisation discovers the ruins of our planet or when life re-emerges from the depths at which it survived and becomes intelligent enough to translate binary.



Awwhhhh, dont be so negative, if the predictated solar flare happens then we will all be incinerated before we realize whats happened!

But if the world actual ends, then some ones ghost can  round house kick me in the face for saying every thing was going to be ok.


----------



## Splash-Otter (Apr 17, 2012)

wow, not many 25 year olds here now are there?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 18, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> I'll be turning 20 come July.
> 
> Still not old enough to legally drink, but old enough to take a class on alcohol production!



You trying to be a moonshiner or something?


----------



## scorcher836 (Apr 18, 2012)

i'm up there a bit. i see there are a lot around the age of 18. i myself will be 23.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

I will be 19 by then.


----------



## Splash-Otter (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll be 26 at that time.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 18, 2012)

I will be 17 at that time. :3c
Still not old enough to have the age lock removed from my FA account. :U


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 18, 2012)

I will still be 22 when that happens.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 18, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Only this forum could make me feel old at the age of 24.



according to that, I am ancient, shit, I am only 31


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 18, 2012)

About to be 18 in a month. I will finally able to post pictures of my dick on the Internet.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 18, 2012)

15, i'll be 16 this July.


----------



## TheAvianEnthusiast (Apr 18, 2012)

I am currently 22.


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2012)

Crap I should chose dead. -_-
I'll be 20 by then.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 18, 2012)

I said 17....

But then again, I'm not sure about it since there is the possibility I get killed by FEMA or the feds or suicide or something seeing as how the all of the world powers are screwing around.

If the Mayans are right, I will never have the adult filter put off. Shame because there are some good Red/blue rated stuff hidden beneath all the doggy dicks.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Get off my lawn.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 18, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> About to be 18 in a month. I will finally able to post pictures of my dick on the Internet.


You're not already?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 18, 2012)

10001 <- My age in binary.
(17)


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 18, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> About to be 18 in a month. I will finally able to post pictures of my dick on the Internet.



Set your goals high, shoot for the moon!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2012)

I will be 25 on January 16th, 2013 
...after the world realizes this was all a steaming pile of bullshit


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 18, 2012)

still 19. but i am fine with that i don't belive in that end of the wold thing. even if that'S going to happen why worry about that? there's no sense behind that. my 2 cents


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 18, 2012)

26


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 18, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> By the time the End of the World comes around, I'll just be 19. Shame that I should die so young.


I'm only 15 but pertaining to your "end of the world"

Apparently if we didn't have leap year then the world would have ended long ago and we'd be i think a few years like 2018 or something....


----------



## KuramaBingyi (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll be 21.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll be 24 by then, I don't want to think about being that old.
Surprising number of little kids on here for a porn site, though.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 19, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I'll be 24 by then, I don't want to think about being that old.
> Surprising number of little kids on here for a porn site, though.



Since when was it a porn site? Of course Adult Content which allows porn but turn on the filter and it's all gone. So I see it as an Art website like Deviant Art....Except that it has furries :3


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 19, 2012)

I was exagerating slightly. But there is a lot of it around, and people do make a big deal of such things, even here on the forums.


----------



## BRN (Apr 19, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I was exagerating slightly. But there is a lot of it around, and people do make a big deal of such things, even here on the forums.


Surprised that sexually frustrated teenagers like porn? :V


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 19, 2012)

Amazingly enough I'm not in the majority  23 ftw.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2012)

I drink Whiskey that's older than most of you...


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 19, 2012)

17, almost 18, hooray for the majority!



Irreverent said:


> I drink Whiskey that's older than most of you...



Legally... :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2012)

The dying option is depressing. But what's more depressing is that I'm getting older than the average.


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 20, 2012)

Oops, I voted 15 to <17, thinking that it was implying 17 or younger when I looked at it, but I should've voted at the option below (17 to <19). Oh well, whatever.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 20, 2012)

That's how old I am.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2012)

Lewi said:


> That's how old I am.


All I see are circles??


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

YEAH! I'M YOUNG!


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2012)

SirRob said:


> All I see are circles??



Maybe if we count the circles, the total number will be his age. :V


----------



## BRN (Apr 20, 2012)

Cain said:


> YEAH! I'M YOUNG!



fkn jailbait


----------



## Lewi (Apr 20, 2012)

SirRob said:


> All I see are circles??



This is likely why.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 20, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I'll be 24 by then, I don't want to think about being that old.
> Surprising number of little kids on here for a porn site, though.


I am twelve years old and what is this?


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in the 3%, so I can legally say im in the 99% and demand lower taxes. =)


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 21, 2012)

Forty fucking two.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 21, 2012)

Twenty. Plus two experience for me not using numbers.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 22, 2012)

25 here.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 22, 2012)

Ich bin funfzehn Jahre alt. 
Aber in Juli ich bin sechzehn Jahre alt.
Rusty German lol


----------



## Telnac (Apr 22, 2012)

I will be 39 on the day the world ends (according to those who believe the Mayan calender can predict such a thing...)


----------



## Xeno (Apr 22, 2012)

17 now, 18 when the world ends. (if it even ends)


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Apr 22, 2012)

Gonna be 20 for awhile.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 22, 2012)

4 months into being 17, only 8 more till 18


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 23, 2012)

24 and loven it lol. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 23, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Legally... :V



The last time I was carded, most of you were still in diapers. 



KatmanDu said:


> Forty fucking two.



Which is better than 44...




Telnac said:


> I will be 39 on the day the world ends (according to those who believe the Mayan calender can predict such a thing...)



The day Irreverent attempts cold fusion using a surplus magnetron from an Amman radar range and a quart of Tequila?


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 24, 2012)

Irreverent said:


> Which is better than 44...



*grumble, grumble* 

A buddy of mine turned 41 a few days ago. He was telling me how his co-workers were trying to guess his age and arriving at 28, 30... I turned to another person in the room (who didn't know my age) and asked how old he thought I was... "uhhh... 52?"




> The day Irreverent attempts cold fusion using a surplus magnetron from an Amman radar range and a quart of Tequila?



...while dividing by zero!


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Apr 24, 2012)

18 now, 19 then. If the world dose end, I'll be havin more fun then eny of ya'll. If it dosen't, still be havin more fun lol.

Yea buddy!


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

Bubba Jay said:


> 18 now, 19 then. If the world dose end, I'll be havin more fun then eny of ya'll. If it dosen't, still be havin more fun lol.
> 
> Yea buddy!


Ill bring my shotgun and some beer and it will really be a party!


----------



## Seian Verian (May 17, 2012)

19 now, 20 by then. 

Yay for the gap between 18 and drinking age (I've found myself increasingly interested in just at least trying to get slightly buzzed...)


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 18, 2012)

28  (too short)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 18, 2012)

16 and mistaken for 18 often


----------



## pseudoart (May 19, 2012)

I'm 27.

There seems to be a fair few of us in our 'post-college' years commenting, even though the graph looks scary.


----------



## pseudoart (May 19, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I'll be 24 by then, I don't want to think about being that old.



I reckon you'd want to get used to that feeling. The number never stays still for long.

I like to consider it life inflation.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 19, 2012)

26~


----------



## AmarisLecharm (May 20, 2012)

I'm 22 :3 I'll be 23 in April of next year. Though I get told that I look like I'm a sophomore in high school a lot... I'll like that when I'm older but >.<;


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 20, 2012)

17 now, 17 when the world ends. >.>

I'll be 18 a month after the world ends though.


----------



## Abundance (May 20, 2012)

23 in July.


----------



## Trugen (May 28, 2012)

it would suck, if the world ends, ill be only 20. I wont be able to legally get hammered at a bar yet....


----------



## Minoru (May 28, 2012)

20


----------



## Klondike (May 30, 2012)

I'll have been 23 for 10 months by then. :I

Oh, and I'll be alive. I'm part cockroach you know. We can survive a nuclear apocalypse. xD  V)


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 30, 2012)

I will be 22 this august


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be 20! I still can't really believe it all. X3 I still remember a bit or two from when I was 2 like birthdays and things.


----------



## Glowing Raver (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be the same I'm right now, 20 years.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm 21.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jun 21, 2012)

24 years of age.


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 22, 2012)

Well besides being burnt to a crisp, I'll be 24 then.


----------



## GrayThylacine (Jun 27, 2012)

I am 25. The end is only a few months away better party hard and get  ready. Even if nothing happens have to explain to little Johnny that  there will be no presents this year.


----------



## Namba (Jun 27, 2012)

19


----------



## zizii (Jun 27, 2012)

20.


----------



## WarLegalomon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow. Lots of youngsters around here! Not very surprising   My age category only as 2 votes (including my own), how sad is that?  haha

35 here.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 14, 2012)

At that point I guess I'll be 18. Unless my search for the fountain of youth finally pays off.


----------



## nereza (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm 20 at the moment..


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm 18. :U


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 19, 2012)

24 yrs old.


----------



## Quaphyr (Jul 19, 2012)

That awkward moment when you realize that your in the youngest age group...  and can still read binary... 1110...


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 19, 2012)

I`m over 2000 years old, I`m an immortal...just kidding i`m only 24


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 24, 2012)

24


----------



## Mazooky (Jul 24, 2012)

15


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2012)

18, high score for being in most popular part of bell-curve.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 24, 2012)

Almost 15 (Though most people think that i'm older just my listening to my voice, they sound surprised when I tell them my real age...)


----------



## Nobody (Jul 27, 2012)

I seriously forgot how old I was. My reaction: "My birthday is in August... Will I be 22? 23? Was it 24? No, I'm pretty sure... I think I'm 22......" When I turned 21 I said screw it. I'm not bothering with birthdays. I'll just be 21 until my face wrinkles or I die, mmkay?


----------



## Ruethel (Aug 2, 2012)

Just turned 18 in June.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Almost 15 (Though most people think that i'm older just my listening to my voice, they sound surprised when I tell them my real age...)



Wow, same case here! (except I'll be 16 by then)


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 5, 2012)

Just turned 31 in june


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 7, 2012)

I am 17, still just a kitten!


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 7, 2012)

-trent- said:


> I am 17, still just a kitten!



LOL, good one, still a kitten? but since your a Snow Leopard, don't you mean cub?

This whole 2012 thing is garbage, it's all a fraud and a scam to scare people. They said the world was gonna end in 1996, between 1999/2000 and 2006 then a false thing by some dumb preacher in 2010 as none of these came true. 

It reminds me of the episode of "Dinosaurs" called The Howling where they say if nobody howled at the moon then the world will end and it didn't end.


----------



## ProjectCrash (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a dinosaur at 25.
Jeebus.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 8, 2012)

Dangit, I'll just be under legal drinking age. Just a pup at 20.


----------



## Nagowteena (Aug 9, 2012)

20 in December.


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with HarryCanyon. End of the world MY (Old car horn bleep). I never believed it for a second that the world was a gonna go kaput before I got me my first pick-up. Universe will have to hold off until I get around to that. As you could probably tell by the fact I ain't driving, I'm 15. But somedays I feel freakin 20, living on a dairy operation is not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's funny, December 21st is my birthday.


----------



## IronDog (Aug 28, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Only this forum could make me feel old at the age of 24.



I'm 21 and /I/ feel old XD




HarryCanyon said:


> LOL, good one, still a kitten? but since your a Snow Leopard, don't you mean cub?
> 
> This whole 2012 thing is garbage, it's all a fraud and a scam to scare people. They said the world was gonna end in 1996, between 1999/2000 and 2006 then a false thing by some dumb preacher in 2010 as none of these came true.
> 
> It reminds me of the episode of "Dinosaurs" called The Howling where they say if nobody howled at the moon then the world will end and it didn't end.



I love that episode! I literally watched it three days ago >.<


----------



## IronDog (Aug 28, 2012)

FrostHusky81 said:


> It's funny, December 21st is my birthday.



*Witchdoctor fingershake* You! It's all your fault!


----------



## DaniSkunk (Sep 8, 2012)

I will be 23 come this November 5th.


----------



## Arcsol (Sep 10, 2012)

Still a pup at 19, wont be 20 for a long while


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> I figured 2011 is slightly out of date, eh?
> 
> Since we're all going to die in a couple of months, it's well worth recording our final ages, for prosperity, when an intelligent civilisation discovers the ruins of our planet or when life re-emerges from the depths at which it survived and becomes intelligent enough to translate binary.



Lol. So many young kids on this site. I refuse to reveal my age. Just will say I past 25


----------



## SpiralHorn (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmm, I was hoping there would be more people in my age group (I'm 25). I guess this fandom is always going to make me feel old.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

SpiralHorn said:


> Hmm, I was hoping there would be more people in my age group (I'm 25). I guess this fandom is always going to make me feel old.



Do not feel bad. Only 9 in my age group according to the poll.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)

19 for the next four months. Nothing too special about turning 20, other than that "teen" title being stripped.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

25 is the stepping stone they say.


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Sep 10, 2012)

*sigh* I'll only be 18. Oh well, it was a good run, I suppose.


----------



## Percy (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm 18 as well.
Despite what the poll says, I still feel young.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

bday is in feb. im 23- and shall remain 23 lol

my uncles bday is the doom day


----------



## cobalt-blue (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Do not feel bad. Only 9 in my age group according to the poll. (32 there I said it)




Mine is not even listed.


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Sep 10, 2012)

See! It's not creepy that the majority of the people I hang out with on the internet are 10 years younger than me...it's statistics! STATISTICS!!!!! *frothfrothfroth*


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> Mine is not even listed.




He covered the entire age groups on internet


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

LogarthSheppy said:


> See! It's not creepy that the majority of the people I hang out with on the internet are 10 years younger than me...it's statistics! STATISTICS!!!!! *frothfrothfroth*



lol. Its because they grew up with the internet. We built it up for them lol. 

Off topic does anyone here remember Dial-Up or AOL?


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, the number drops off pretty drastically after 24. I'm 34. Kinda feeling a bit out of place after seeing that lol.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> lol. Its because they grew up with the internet. We built it up for them lol.
> 
> Off topic does anyone here remember Dial-Up or AOL?



stupid..annoying phone jack connection for the internet and whenever someone made a call ift kicked you off.

and the annoying annoying -______- sign on..


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> stupid..annoying phone jack connection for the internet and whenever someone made a call ift kicked you off.
> 
> and the annoying annoying -______- sign on..



And the annoying fax sound for minutes X3. "You've Got Mail"  

Well I had it till 2008 when we were finally offered High Speed Net. Would have had it in 05 but Katrina wiped out everything X3


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Wandering_Smoke said:


> Wow, the number drops off pretty drastically after 24. I'm 34. Kinda feeling a bit out of place after seeing that lol.



Your not out of place. I not far behind you. We did not have the luxuries these 24 and under are enjoying X3. They never had to endure AOL


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 10, 2012)

Just turned 19 in June.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Your not out of place. I not far behind you. We did not have the luxuries these 24 and under are enjoying X3. They never had to endure AOL




but im 23, i most certainly endured aol and windows 95. lol


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Your not out of place. I not far behind you. We did not have the luxuries these 24 and under are enjoying X3. They never had to endure AOL



Sorry, I didn't actually read this thread before posting. I know there are lots of furs in our age group, and older (a couple local furs are older). That poll does make me feel old though. We might not have had the tech luxuries but they didn't get to grow up with all the good cartoons that we did.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 10, 2012)

I turned 20 on August 6th.


----------



## GigaWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Turned 18 last year in February


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Wandering_Smoke said:


> Sorry, I didn't actually read this thread before posting. I know there are lots of furs in our age group, and older (a couple local furs are older). That poll does make me feel old though. We might not have had the tech luxuries but they didn't get to grow up with all the good cartoons that we did.



I understand that. Sometimes my friends (ages 20-24 ) make me feel old. We had the best games too. Games now have no story to them. All graphics and no substance in my view


----------



## Bountyhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

why does everyone really believe that the end of the world ends this year
scientist have figured out that the nearest asteroid is 3 million years from here the sun doesn't implode for another 6 billion years and well nothing bad is gonna happen
the mayan calender has to do with sthing else
don't believe me ask uncle kage about this kind of stuff he's a scientist


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Bountyhunter said:


> why does everyone really believe that the end of the world ends this year
> scientist have figured out that the nearest asteroid is 3 million years from here the sun doesn't implode for another 6 billion years and well nothing bad is gonna happen
> the mayan calender has to do with sthing else
> don't believe me ask uncle kage about this kind of stuff he's a scientist



I think your taking the thread too seriously. This is meant to be a joke ^^. We all know its a hoax just like that Preacher one from October last year 

Oh and all it takes is one earthquake in the right part of the Ocean to cause world wide destruction. It did not specify whether it be physical or economic end X3


----------



## Bountyhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

now yu made me feel stupid for falling for the joke


----------



## Bountyhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I think your taking the thread too seriously. This is meant to be a joke ^^. We all know its a hoax just like that Preacher one from October last year
> 
> Oh and all it takes is one earthquake in the right part of the Ocean to cause world wide destruction. It did not specify whether it be physical or economic end X3


i can't believe i fell for it
*does "20 facepaws from different ppl" curse*


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Bountyhunter said:


> i can't believe i fell for it
> *does "20 facepaws from different ppl" curse*



X3. Got to give Six credit for making a great thread


----------



## cobalt-blue (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> He covered the entire age groups on internet



Ok I guess I am just dead:V


----------



## lycan282 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im only 18 xp fairly young still


----------



## Haruka (Sep 10, 2012)

19...ahh what a tender age to go. Man, I won't even make it past that age where my own insurance company stops charging an underage surcharge x.x


----------



## IronDog (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> X3. Got to give Six credit for making a great thread



Got to give SIX credit for being SIX.

_(I still feel old...)_


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm nearly 15 :I


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 17, 2012)

13

INB4 shock


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 18, 2012)

I will still be 27


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2012)

19 going on 20 in november. good to know i'll be out of my teens before the world ends XD


----------



## Crowlet (Sep 18, 2012)

22. Excited for 2013 tbqh :3


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 25, 2012)

Ill be 26, when the aliens come to share the secrets of the universe with us. Or when they try to kill us all. Its a good age to fight to the death.


----------



## Sharris (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be 24 and dying... Tis a shame really. Wish you could choose both.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

I shall be 18 in February, Oh boy! Graduating this year... hurrah!


----------



## Nabru Puppy (Oct 13, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> I shall be 18 in February, Oh boy! Graduating this year... hurrah!



Im 18 in May, and i just wanted to say your fursona is soo adorable


----------



## Volt (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll still be 18 in December. My birthday is in February.


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm 15 today!!!


----------



## Makarov (Oct 18, 2012)

20th Birthday was a few days ago...


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 23, 2012)

There are no options for people in their 80s.  I feel discriminated against.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 26, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> There are no options for people in their 80s.  I feel discriminated against.



There is the dead or dying option...




j/k


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 2, 2012)

im 16 at the moment and my birthday which is 1 day before the world ends i wil be 17.


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 3, 2012)

Guess I'll be 29.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Man it's pretty depressing how the numbers drop off after 30-ish. I am 23.


----------



## starcandy12 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll still be 16.


----------



## Varden (Nov 27, 2012)

%13.06 percent are 25ish. Yaaaaaaay renting a car.


----------



## coyoteOdin (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm 30 years old


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm 20. Next month I'll be 21.


----------



## inventor (Dec 19, 2012)

Am and will continue to be 17 for another six months.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 19, 2012)

19. Yippee. :|


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 19, 2012)

19 in May
And I hope to go to my first convention


----------



## Furcade (Dec 19, 2012)

I get to join everyone in the 17 turning 18 bracket. Hooray for important things happening! Soon I'll be able to buy alcohol, and cigarettes, and spray paint, and sign myself in for go-karting. And vote. There's that too, I guess.


----------



## Furcade (Dec 19, 2012)

Also holy crap there appears to be a massive number of February birthdays (myself included). Has anyone done a poll surveying birth month?


----------



## BRN (Dec 19, 2012)

Furcade said:


> Also holy crap there appears to be a massive number of February birthdays (myself included). Has anyone done a poll surveying birth month?



Not that I know of, but there must be something special about May! >.o


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 19, 2012)

22 years old, but I feel like I'm at least 1000 years old.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 21, 2012)

25


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 22, 2012)

18 feel like 20 : P


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 22, 2012)

21


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 23, 2012)

This place is full of fuckin kids -_-
I'm 29. 30 in January.


----------



## badlands (Dec 23, 2012)

24 so, looking at the results i'm approaching the furry equivalent of middle age...


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> according to that, I am ancient, shit, I am only 31



*Hobbles over to you* I'm 33. *Fights with you over the metamucil*


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Man it's pretty depressing how the numbers drop off after 30-ish. I am 23.



Don't worry about it, too much. I can't get enough of the art, and I am now writing furry stories. A writer friend of mine who writes anthro stuff is fifty.


----------



## SpeedyDee (Jan 4, 2013)

Muha! 21 - 24's are now ahead of 19 - 20's by one point.


----------

